# Disquette MacOS pour Macintosh Classic



## Find3r (7 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai retrouvé mon Macintosh Classic dans ma cave (ça date ) mais je ne retrouve plus la disquette de MacOS.. Que puis-je faire pour l'utiliser à nouveau? Trouver une disquette avec l'OS? Essayer d'installer l'OS sur une disquette neutre?

Je crois que sur Macintosh Classic, ça tourne jusqu'à MacOS 7.5.5 ^^

Merci!


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2017)

Il n'a pas de disque dur ?


----------



## Find3r (7 Septembre 2017)

Invité a dit:


> Il n'a pas de disque dur ?


Si il me semble, je crois qu'il manque juste le système, car quand je démarre j'ai une icône "_*?*_"


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2017)

Faut espérer que le DD ne soit pas HS ...


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2017)

Tu as de quoi réaliser une D7 à partir d'une image .img ?


----------



## Franz59 (7 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour
Je possède quelques reliques sur disquettes:
1) un système 6.07 bootable
2) un système 7.5 bootable
3) les disquettes originales 7.0 de mon ancien Classic (8 disquettes...) + 7 tune-up


----------



## dandu (7 Septembre 2017)

Avec un classic : *cmd*, *alt*, *x* et *o *au démarrage pour démarrer dans la ROM


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2017)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je possède quelques reliques sur disquettes:
> 1) un système 6.07 bootable
> 2) un système 7.5 bootable
> 3) les disquettes originales 7.0 de mon ancien Classic (8 disquettes...) + 7 tune-up



Quelles avancées ce 7 tune-up  mais le 7.1 a été largement meilleur quand même !



dandy a dit:


> Avec un classic : *cmd*, *alt*, *x* et *o *au démarrage pour démarrer dans la ROM



Tiens je croyais que c'étais pour le SE cette manip ! Bravo 
C'est un Système 6 quelque chose. Si le disque dur n'est pas foutu, le 7.1 serait plus agréable…


----------



## Franz59 (7 Septembre 2017)

Ca dépend un peu de la config initiale
Le classic était livré d'emblée en 2 Mo de RAM sans DD et ça pouvait aller jusqu'à 4 Mo de RAM et un DD de 40 Mo
Avec 4 Mo de RAM le système 7 tournait à peu près bien, mais avec 2 Mo, sans disque dur interne mieux vaut rester sous 6.07,
Sinon, oui me 7.1 était nettement plus abouti (et stable). Comme quoi, les OS se suivent et se ressemblent...


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Septembre 2017)

Find3r a dit:


> Si il me semble, je crois qu'il manque juste le système, car quand je démarre j'ai une icône "_*?*_"


Un Classic qui n'a pas marché pendant quelques années, ça l'arrange pas 
Si c'est un modèle avec HD qui ne démarre plus (c'est courant), il a besoin d'un bon démontage/nettoyage (et voir s'il a une extension RAM ?)
-> changer la pile avant qu'elle ne coule sinon c'est la cata 
-> changer les condensateurs qui ont certainement commencé à couler avant qu'il n'endommage la carte mère (ça commence par des barres noires et blanches sur l'écran, heureusement tu n'a pas encore ce pb) 
-> tester et changer le disque dur s'il n'est plus en état (ça se trouve encore pas trop chère)
-> nettoyage du lecteur de disquette
Tu peux mettre une disquette pour le mettre en route, mais tu risques de ne pas la récupérer, le système d'éjection est souvent défaillant s'il n'a pas fonctionné depuis longtemps. Il vaut mieux utiliser l'astuce de Dandu pour démarrer en système 6 à partir de la ROM. De mémoire, le Classic est le seul à pouvoir le faire. 

Ensuite, pour re-installer un système sur HD, il te faut un jeux de disquette (7.1 c'est bien s'il a 4Mo de RAM), ou des images disques sur un HD externe, FEMU, un autre Mac, etc ...


----------

